# I Need Great Recipes For Smoking Meat!



## TulsaJeff (Dec 10, 2009)

I have been contacted by a large publishing company and they are wanting me to write a book on smoking meat.. this is very exciting and as I finish up the negotiations I feel the need to get started putting the material together.

If anyone has a *great* recipe that you would like to submit, I would be more than happy to try it and possibly put it in the book.

I will be working with the designer to include a page where everyone will get credit if they had a part in this book.

I need anything and everything from interesting ways to smoke pork, beef, poultry, lamb, fish and even some wild game if possible to the categories below:

*Specialty items* - meatloaf, ABT's, sausages, boudin, etc.

*Side items* - Potato salad, baked beans, ranch style beans, anything that can be served with smoked meat could go into this category even if is made in the house on the stove.

*Desserts* - I know there are recipes out there for smoked peach pie and such.. if you have one of these and it is too good for words and you are willing to share with the world then please submit it.

*Breads* - Cornbread, biscuits, etc. Any kind of bread that you might make homemade and serve at a barbecue would be great.

*Rubs, Sauces, marinades, brines* - There are tons of decent rubs, marinades, sauces, etc. among you guys and I want to have some good variety. I also want to include some various versions of Alabama white sauce if anyone has a good one.

Think outside of the box and send in anything that you feel is a competition winner.

I cannot promise to submit everything that I get but I am sure going to try. I am sure the editors will have to keep me on a short leash as I am already estimating more than 400 pages and that is conservative figures.

*Be as detailed as possible with everything*.. I will be trying every recipe that is included in the book over the next 8 months or so and I want to know exactly how YOU do it so I can replicate it for photographs and such.

If you have a nifty way of using leftover smoked meats then I want to hear about that as well.

I look forward to seeing all of the submissions.. please send them to my email address at jeff at Smoking-Meat.com and put the name of the dish in the subject heading.

This will help me keep things sorted out a little.

I would like to have all submissions in place within 60 days if at all possible.

The book is scheduled to be in all major book stores in Spring 2011.

Let me know if you have further questions on this project
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






*If you would like to reply to this thread, please do so HERE*


----------



## reents (Dec 11, 2009)

I smoked meat loaf and had about 1# left over and mixed it up as follows
1# smoked meat loaf or hamburger
1# spaghetti cooked
2 cans mushroom soup
2 jars of mushrooms steam and pieces
1 can of cream corn or peas if you like optional items
mix all together and heat up and eat

good luck on your new book hope you like it


----------



## fishawn (Dec 14, 2009)

5# Ground Pork
1 Cup Chili Garlic Sauce 
1 Cup Pineapple Preserves (Or similar)
1 TB. Cracked Black Pepper
1 TB. Kosher or Sea Salt
5 Cloves Fresh Garlic Pressed 

Mix through medium plate, season, mix through medium plate again & stuff into Hog Casings. 

Grill


----------



## mnola917 (Dec 15, 2009)

just wanted to say congrats, and I think I speak for everyone when I say that we're all looking forward to it.


----------



## smokingd (Dec 18, 2009)

My family has been making this for years.  Is an awesome side to any smoked meat.

1 bag hashbrown's
1 500ml container sour cream
2 can's codensed mushroom soup
1 large block cheddar/marble cheese
Dash salt and pepper

In a large bowl mix all ingedeints together reserve half the cheese for topping. Place this mixture in a 10 by fourteen casserol pan that is lightly greased flatten and top with cheese.  Bake in oven at 375 for 2 hour's.  I hope you try and enjoy this.


----------



## rivet (Dec 20, 2009)

Hi Jeff,

Here's my KC-Style Brisket Finishing Sauce. I usually serve it in a bowl on the side so folks can use as they want on their slices.

[font=&quot]1 medium onion finely diced
 3 TSP minced garlic
 1/4 Cup olive oil
 2 Cups tomato sauce (here's where my Sicilian Tomato Sauce can be used)
 1 Cup molasses
 2 Cups Apple Cider Vinegar
 2 TBSP chili powder
 2 TSP mustard powder
 1 TBSP celery seed (or you can substitute 1 TSP celery salt- I use seed to cut the salt and haven't noticed any difference)
 2 TBSP paprika
 1 TSP cayenne pepper
 1 1/2 TSP coarse ground black pepper
 1 cup water

Sautee onions until translucent, then add the garlic. Stir briskly for a minute or two, and do not let the garlic brown. Just sweat it out.

Add all other ingredients. Bring to low boil, then reduce heat to below a simmer and let heat uncovered for 30 minutes, stirring often.

It will thicken up nicely and you can let it reach the consistency you prefer this way. I let it reduce until it is as thick as store-bought salsa.

I start making it once I put the brisket on the smoker. When the sauce is ready I cover it, cut off the heat and let it sit until the meat is ready. Easy as pie.
[/font]


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 23, 2009)

*Garbage baked beans* 
Garbage baked beans
½ bag pinto beans
½ bag navy beans
½ bag northern beans
1 ½ lbs hamburger meat
6 links hot Italian sausage 
8oz pepperoni cut in half
4 -16 oz can stewed tomatoes
Handful of molasses to taste
10 gloves fresh garlic
4 oz ketchup
1 ½ bottles favorite bbq sauce
1 large green pepper
1 large red pepper
10 stalks green onions
1 large yellow onion
4 jalapenos 
In large bowl soak all the beans with 1 cut up jalapeno and some garlic powder and water over night. In a sauce pan brown hamburger meat, sausage, drain and set aside. In same sauce pan add a little *evoo* and sauté onions (all) jalapeno, and peppers drain and set aside. In big stock pot put in beans and ½ of soaking water add more if needed ( just over beans)and bring to boil then reduce heat and add tomatoes and squish between fingers to break up then simmer for about 1 ½ to 2 hours until beans are al denta (I had to say that it sound gourmet) or almost soft. Then add mixture in foil baking pan with all the meats, onion mixture, bbq sauce, ketchup, molasses, pepperonis. Bake in oven for 3 - 4 hours at 350-375* and keep a watchful eye on so that they don’t dry out because (and I know they don’t taste good or make good castles). You want them somewhat soupy. So here you go I hope you enjoy them. If you think of something I missed let me know because it's still a work in progress.
Thanks
Mark


----------



## shooterrick (Dec 27, 2009)

This has been posted and since I choose to make it public you are free to do with it as you like.  Have a great day.


*ShooterRicks CopperHead Snake Bitten Chicken, Pork, and Seafood Rub*
This recipe is my twist on jerk.  It has a definite bite of spice coupled with the Caribbean style hint of sweet to balance it out. 
3/4 cup raw sugar
¼ cup sea salt
1tbs red pepper flakes
1tbs garlic powder
1tbs onion powder
1tbs Hungarian Paprika

2 tsp all spice
1 tsp black pepper course
1 tsp oregano
1 tsp thyme
1 tsp Wasabi powder
1 tsp cumin 

Mix all and rub chicken well.  Let set overnight in fridge and smoke to 170 degrees internal temp.  Smoker at 275-300 degrees.    

The injection I like for this is 1 cup apple juice, 1 juice from whole Key Lime, 1 standard shot Meyers’s Rum 

Also good on seafood and pork.


----------



## billbo (Dec 29, 2009)

Here is my rub & sauce recipe. It is a hit with everyone who tastes it. SMF members also have given it rave reviews! 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=77564


----------



## smokeys my pet (Dec 29, 2009)

*BLAKE’S BURGER’S*
*2LBS. GROUND BEEF*

*½ LB. SAUSAGE*

*½ LB. SCRAPPLE W/BACON*

*2 EGG’S*

*1 PACKAGE BEEFY ONION SOUP MIX*

*OLD** BAY** TO TASTE*

*MIX WELL AND COOK TO DESIRED DONENESS*

*ALSO MAKES A GREAT MEATLOAF BY ADDING 1 CUP OF BREADCRUMBS.*


*[font=&quot]MEMPHIS BBQ SAUCE[/font]*
[font=&quot]1 tablespoon butter [/font]
[font=&quot]1/4 cup finely chopped onion [/font]
[font=&quot]1 1/2 cups ketchup [/font]
[font=&quot]1/4 cup chili sauce [/font]
[font=&quot]3 t o 4 tablespoons brown sugar [/font]
[font=&quot]3 to 4 tablespoons molasses [/font]
[font=&quot]2 tablespoons prepared yellow      mustard [/font]
[font=&quot]1 tablespoon fresh lemon juice [/font]
[font=&quot]1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce      [/font]
[font=&quot]1 tablespoon liquid hickory smoke      flavoring [/font]
[font=&quot]1/2 teaspoon garlic powder or      granulated garlic [/font]
[font=&quot]1/2 teaspoon salt [/font]
[font=&quot]1/2 teaspoon ground black pepper [/font]
[font=&quot]1 teaspoon chili powder [/font]
[font=&quot]dash cayenne pepper, or to taste[/font]
*[font=&quot]PREPARATION:[/font]*

[font=&quot]In a saucepan, slowly sauté the chopped onion in butter until soft and just beginning to turn yellow. Add remaining ingredients. Simmer for about 15 minutes. Taste and adjust seasonings. Delicious on chopped pork sandwiches or use with chicken. [/font]


----------



## ajthepoolman (Dec 29, 2009)

I serve this with anything BBQ.  My co-workers and family usually demand that it be made for any sort of food related gathering.  

1 can regular corn (15 ounce) (drained)
1 can cream style corn (15 ounce)
1 stick of butter
8 ounces sour cream
1 egg
1 package Jiffy corn muffin mix

Preheat oven to 350 degrees
Melt the stick of butter
Combine and mix all ingredients well in a large bowl with a spatula
Grease a 8 x 11 pan with butter or a non-stick spray (preferably butter flavored)
Add mixture to pan and bake for 50 to 60 minutes or until the top begins to slightly brown and cracks begin to form in the middle of the cake.  

Allow to cool a bit and slice and serve.  

This dish is even better when made a day in advance and allowed to warm up in a 200 degree oven for a few hours.  

Good luck Jeff, can't wait to see the finished book!!!


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 29, 2009)

Use this curing brine for belly and buckboard bacons, smoked chickens, smoked turkeys (inject the breast and thighs), Canadian bacon, corned beef (add 2 tbsp pickling spice) and dried chipped beef (add 1 cup add'l salt, inject eye or bottom round):
1 gal water
1 cup salt
1 cup sugar
1 cup brown sugar 
1 tbsp. DQ Cure #1 (or Instacure #1, Prague Powder #1, etc. - not Morton's TQ).

Stir thoroughly and let set until brine is clear, not cloudy.  Inject if necessary.  Pickle meat covered in brine for 1 week in refrigerator.  Rinse and smoke, no soaking needed.


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 30, 2009)

We love this with chicken or PP 

*7 Cheese Mac and Cheese*

*Ingredients:*

2 pounds elbow macaroni 
12 eggs 
1 cup cubed Velveeta cheese 
1/2 pound (2 sticks) butter, melted 
6 cups half-and-half, divided 
4 cups grated sharp yellow Cheddar, divided 
2 cups grated extra-sharp white Cheddar 
1 1/2 cups grated mozzarella 
1 cup grated Asiago 
1 cup grated Gruyere 
1 cup grated Monterey Jack 
1 cup grated Muenster 
1/8 teaspoon salt 
1 tablespoon black pepper 

*Directions:*

Preheat the oven to 325 degrees F. Bring a large saucepan of salted water to a boil. Add the macaroni and cook until slightly al dente, about 10 minutes. Drain and set aside to keep warm. 
Whisk the eggs in a large bowl until frothy. 

Add the Velveeta, butter and 2 cups of the half-and-half to the large bowl of eggs. Add the warm macaroni tossing until the cheese has melted and the mixture is smooth. Add the remaining half-and-half, 3 cups of the sharp yellow Cheddar, the remaining grated cheeses, and salt and pepper, tossing until completely combined in the large bowl. 

Pour the mixture into 9 by 13-inch casserole or baking dishes (approximately 3 (3-quart) baking dishes) and bake for 30 minutes. Sprinkle with the remaining cheese and some panko bread crumbs and bake until golden brown on top, about 30 minutes more.


----------



## kozmo (Dec 30, 2009)

Smoked Wild Turkey

Ingredients (general)
1 Wild Turkey (fresh is possible)
cajun seasoning
butter or oil

Ingredients (for brine)
4  q water (cold, filtered, non-chlorinated)
kosher salt
3/4 c dark brown sugar
3 tsp garlic powder
3 tsp cajun spice (I used Penzey’s Cajun Spice)
3 tsp celery seed
1 tbsp lemon juice
Fresh sage, Basil, Cayenne to taste

Instruction
Stir salt into cold water until a raw egg floats, stir in sugar until dissolved.  Stir in the rest of the ingredients.

Make as many batches of brine as are required to completely cover the turkey in a 5 gallon pale, brine over night, refrigerated.  

Thoroughly rub entire bird inside and out with cajun seasoning.  Smother inside of cavity with butter or oil.

Prepare smoker to 325F, smoke over 1 parts hickory to 3 parts fruit wood, per your smokers recommendation.  Smoke until the thickest part of the breast is 165F and the dark meat has reached 180F at its thickest part.

Remove turkey from smoker, wrap in foil and a blanket and place in a large cooler for at least 30 minutes.  Slice, serve and enjoy.


----------



## kozmo (Dec 30, 2009)

Ingredients
1 c all-purpose flour
3/4 c yellow cornmeal
3 tbsp sugar
1 tsp baking powder
1 tsp salt
1/2 tsp ground cumin
1/4 tsp baking soda
1 1/3 c fat-free buttermilk
2 tbsp melted butter
1 1/2 tbsp chopped canned chipotle chiles in adobo sauce
1 large egg, lightly beaten
3 bacon slices, cooked and crumbled
cooking spray

Instructions
Preheat oven to 425°F

Combine first 7 ingredients in a large bowl, stirring well. Combine buttermilk, butter, chiles, and egg in a medium bowl, stirring with a whisk. Add buttermilk mixture to flour mixture; stir just until moist. Fold in bacon. Pour batter into an 8-inch square baking pan coated with cooking spray.

Bake at 425° for 18 minutes or until a wooden pick inserted in center comes out clean. Cool 10 minutes in pan on a wire rack.

Read more about it here -> http://www.nateelston.com/wordpress/...on-corn-bread/


----------



## kozmo (Dec 30, 2009)

Ok one last recipe, for now, best burgers ever.

Texas Squealer Burgers
Ingredients
Per 1 pound of extra lean (90/10) ground sirloin
1/4 pound uncooked finely (size of a pea or a little bigger) chopped bacon, thicker cut bacon is better
Worcestershire sauce to taste
1 tbsp Mc Cormicks Grill Mates Hamburger Seasoning

Instructions
Hand mix all that together in bowl or large pot, and then form into burgers, about a 1/3 pound each.
From there put them in the freezer for about a half an hour it seems to help them grill better.
Grill until done to your taste.

If you want some extra kick, I have in the past added cheese (cheddar or pepper jack) and jalapeños to the meat before it is grilled, its almost like having a burger with the toppings inside.


----------



## ugaboz (Jan 1, 2010)

Its UGABOZ's SWEET CHICKEN THIGH RECIPE.

Lay out as many thighs as you want, make sure to cut the fat and any extra meat you dont want on them, i like to have all my thighs look the same. I use scissors to cut the fat and extra meat off and to make them look nice and neat.

First you need a sweet rub,

2 tablespoons brown sugar
teaspoon sea salt
teaspoon garlic salt
tablespoon of chipolte flavor of your choice
teaspoon of onion falkes

grind these together and then rub  on the outsdie of thighs, make sure to get your hands dirty and get that rub in. Do both sides

Injection

Half a cup of soy sauce
Half a cup honey
Half a cup of syrup

mix together very well and use an injector and inject each thigh 2 times by using half ounce at a time, i inject skin side down and then flip them over.

let them sit for about 2 hours.

Cooking

I use coals and get the temp around 250-275 on my smoker, i will also use a few chunks of pecan and cherry wood for a little smokey flavor, make sure the thighs are away from the fire, i only flip the thighs 2 times, once at about 25 minutes in and the other at 40 minutes so the skin will be facing up, at about 1 hour you may use your favorite bbq sauce and put it on for about 15 minutes and slow cook, the whole process of cooking should only take about an hour.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jan 5, 2010)

Please send all recipes in a PM if possible.. thanks for the submissions.


----------



## beansqueezer (Jan 24, 2010)

ingredients:
1 1/2 cup kosher salt
1/2 cup brown sugar
1/2 cup lemon juice
1 tsp. maple flavoring 
1/2 tsp. ginger
1 gal. pineapple juice for turkeys 1/2 gal for chickens
1 tsp. mono sodium glutimate

mix ingredients

loosen skin on the bird and inject the brine into the breast and the thighs.
put the bird into a large cooking bag and pour the in the rest of the brine. If the bird isn't completely covered ad water.
tie the bag and put into a five gal. bucket.  Brine for an hour per lb. of meat.
 Remove the bird from the brine and rinse with cold water.  air dry until the skin is tacky.  Use a rub if you like. stuff bird with apples and oranges.
I put the bird into a ham sack and hang in the smoker. then I spray the sack with butter flavored non stick cooking spray.

I smoke with a real fire with a combination of apple and prune wood. smoke to internal temp of 165 deg. let stand for thirty min. before carving. I run smoker temp around 180-220 degrees as much as possible.


----------



## wingman (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey Jeff,

I throw my Bacon wrapped and fresh dungeness crab stuffed boneless chicken breast recipe into your hat. This is not a common chicken recipe but it is Gourmet BBQ all the way and worth a look. My forum post has Qview and details including a rub to grub video showing the entire process.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=88380



*Hickory/Apple Smoked
Bacon Wrapped
Crab Stuffed
Chicken Breasts
*
*Ingredients:
*1/2 lbs. Fresh Dungeness Crab
1 package of thin sliced bacon of your choice
2 Thick boneless Chicken Breasts
2 Slices chopped Bacon
2 sliced green onion
1/2 chopped garlic clove
1 bottle Zesty Italian dressing
Real Butter
Mix the following in a small bowl
1/2 lbs. Fresh Dungeness Crab
2 Slices chopped Bacon
2 sliced green onion
1/2 chopped garlic clove
1-2 Tbsp Zesty Italian dressing
Take 2 thick boneless chicken breasts, wash and cut off any fat. Using a sharp knife, cut a 1" to 2 " cut in the side of the chicken breasts. In a sawing motion, carefully open up a inner pocket the length of the breasts. 
Carefully stuff the chicken breasts with the crab mix. Try to avoid tearing the chicken. Once stuffed, place in a Ziploc bag and pour  a cup of Zesty Italian dressing over the chicken. Shake and refrigerate for at least 1hour preferably over night.
Remove from refrigerator and Ziploc bag. Tightly wrap chicken breast with thin sliced bacon and let stand until near room temperature.
Preheat smoker/cooker to 225. I recommend a 50%/50% mix of Hickory and Apple wood pellets or chunks. 
Place chicken breasts on grill. Traeger grills, put on smoke for the first 30 minutes then 280 to 300 degrees. Mist the chicken with apple juice a couple times during cooking duration. When the chicken reaches 40 degrees put your beans (sprinkled with brown sugar) on the grill and start baking corn bread. Chicken will be done when the thickest part is at 165 degrees.
Serve with smoked beans and corn bread with butter and honey.


----------



## silverwolf636 (Feb 8, 2010)

Just wondering Jeff, will you let us know if we made the cut if we submitted you a recipe?
--ray--
(0||||0)


----------



## ron herbowy (Feb 9, 2010)

1 can (28 oz.) tomato puree
1/3 cup yellow mustard
3 cups water
1 ½ cups cider vinegar
1/4 dark corn syrup
2 tablespoons lemon juice
2 tablespoons sugar
2 tablespoons packed brown sugar
2 tablespoons chili powder
1 tablespoon dry mustard
1 tablespoon paprika
2 teaspoons ground red pepper
2 teaspoons onion powder
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon ground black pepper
½ teaspoon garlic powder 

BBQ RIBS SACUE


----------



## spoofer (Feb 18, 2010)

Yale's Bubbly Cheese Dip
1 cup Hellmans Mayo
1 cup Diced white onion
1 cup extra sharp cheese schredded
Dash of your favorite rub on top
 mix all together, pour into baking dish, sprinkle rub on top, bake at 350 in oven until brown on top.
Serve with Triscuit Crackers


----------

